# Please ID this plant



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi i bought this plant a while ago from a store. Now it's a bit overgrown in my tank and I'm ready to sell some but I cannot remember what it's called. Please ID for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

need a pic to ID it


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

yes i know i forgot to upload. it should be there now


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

looks like wisteria or hygrophilia difformus.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> looks like wisteria or hygrophilia difformus.


Yup, agreed.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd say water wisteria


----------

